

All Watched Over by Machines of Loving Grace - taliesinb
http://thoughtmaybe.com/all-watched-over-by-machines-of-loving-grace/
http://thoughtmaybe.com/all-watched-over-by-machines-of-loving-grace/
======
sunkencity
This is just a fantastic series of programs. Think number 2 of the 4 is the
best. <http://vimeo.com/29875053> The Use and Abuse of Vegetational Concepts

~~~
taliesinb
Yeah, Adam Curtis for me is one of the greatest living documentary makers.
Probably tied with Errol Morris...

